# What are your top 3 all-time favorite western movies?



## Retired Spook (Nov 27, 2022)

Like the title says: What are your top 3 all-time favorite western movies?

Mine are:
Appaloosa (Ed Harris / Viggo Mortensen)
True Grit (Jeff Bridges)
Open Range (Duvall / Costner)

Tangentially, my all time favorite western character is, of course, Captain Augustus "Gus" McCrae (Robert Duvall - Lonesome Dove) - IMHO no one plays a cowboy better than Duvall.


----------



## clifish (Nov 27, 2022)

For me it is Blazing Saddles ..lol


----------



## Marknmd (Nov 27, 2022)

I gotta go with The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly


----------



## dls1 (Nov 27, 2022)

I'm not much of a western movie fan, but my choices would be
Django Unchained, No Country For Old Men, and Blazing Saddles, which is forever etched in my brain.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 27, 2022)

#1: Any Western with John Wayne.  
#2: Any Western with Clint Eastwood. 
#3: Any Western with Charles Bronson.

Dave


----------



## Retired Spook (Nov 27, 2022)

Another great one - Once Upon a Time in the West...

Henry Fonda was sinister as **** and Charles Bronson won the gunfight. Great movie.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 27, 2022)

1. Tombstone (1993)
2. Man From Snowy River (1982)
3. The Rounders (1965)


----------



## okie sawbones (Nov 27, 2022)

*Modern:*
Tombstone
Open Range
Unforgiven

*Older Films:*
Red River
Rio Bravo
Magnificent Seven


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 27, 2022)

Unforgiven
Hang 'em High
Rooster Cogburn


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 27, 2022)

The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
Blazing Saddles of course
Cat Ballou
True Grit (John Wayne 1969?)


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 27, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> 1. Tombstone (1993)
> 2. Man From Snowy River (1982)
> 3. The Rounders (1965)


Figured brokeback mountain would have been your number 3 atleast


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 27, 2022)

Not sure I could pick 3! But all mentioned are very good! Rooster Cogburn...that made me grin!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 27, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Figured brokeback mountain would have been your number 3 atleast


Someone must be feeling better! Or drinking it away lol!

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 27, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Someone must be feeling better! Or drinking it away lol!
> 
> Ryan


Nope worse lol. But yes to drinking. I'd have to be on life support to not poke fun at Justin over this. Will be honest had you posted first you'd have got the same lol


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 27, 2022)

6GRILLZNTN said:


> #1: Any Western with John Wayne.
> #2: Any Western with Clint Eastwood.
> #3: Any Western with Charles Bronson.
> 
> Dave



I'll agree with that ^^^^^

Bet then there are so many more ...


----------



## Carbon1960 (Nov 27, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
> Blazing Saddles of course
> Cat Ballou
> True Grit (John Wayne 1969?)


Cat Ballou LOL! Loved that movie.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 27, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Figured brokeback mountain would have been your number 3 atleast









 No, No and No!!  
Ha, not a chance [email protected]$$!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 27, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> No, No and No!!


I'd have to say only one person was thinking about it ,,,,


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 27, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I'd have to say only one person was thinking about it ,,,,


Fair enough lol


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 27, 2022)

Like most Blazing Saddles, then Hannie Caulder. I was around 10 and Raquel Welch was well Raquel Welch(still is). 

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 27, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> View attachment 649618
> 
> No, No and No!!
> Ha, not a chance [email protected]$$!


When did Jake send you that selfie video Justin?    

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 27, 2022)

1: Tombstone
2: They call Me Trinity
3: 3 Amigos


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 27, 2022)

1. How the West was Won.
2. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid.
3. Dances with Wolves (the extended version)

Honorable mention: Blazing Saddles (memories of one wild summer with an equally wild lady friend...and the movie was so wrong it was hilarious).


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 27, 2022)

1. The Outlaw Josey Wales
2. The Good,  the Bad, and the Ugly
3. A Fistful of Dollars

My favorite romance/comedy: Deliverance


----------



## clifish (Nov 27, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> 1. The Outlaw Josey Wales
> 2. The Good,  the Bad, and the Ugly
> 3. A Fistful of Dollars
> 
> My favorite romance/comedy: Deliverance


you better pray boy,  and pray real good!!!


----------



## Colin1230 (Nov 27, 2022)

He'll on Wheels (all 5 seasons)
Lonesome Dove
Dances With Wolves
Jeremiah Johnson

Man, I could go on and on.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 27, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> 1: Tombstone
> 2: They call Me Trinity
> 3: 3 Amigos
> 
> View attachment 649638


#2: "The Right hand of the Devil".  Classic!


----------



## SherryT (Nov 27, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> Like the title says: What are your top 3 all-time favorite western movies?
> 
> Mine are:
> Appaloosa (Ed Harris / Viggo Mortensen)
> ...


In no particular order:

Open Range
Tombstone
Blazing Saddles

I know you said three, but what the heck!

The Man From Snowy River
McLintock
Chisum
Paint Your Wagon
Unforgiven


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 28, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Raquel Welch was well Raquel Welch(still is).


Yes Yes Yes


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 28, 2022)

99% of any western
 So only 3  

1 ) Tombstone 1993
2 ) The long Riders 1980 ( Real brothers playing brothers ) was my # 1 until Tombstone
3 ) The Outlaw Josey Wales 1976 loved Cheif Dan George in this also

But the list could go on for ever if I listed the ones I really liked, so so many

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 28, 2022)

I am a huge Western Fan.  Pretty sure I have seen about everyone ever made multiply times.

Anything with Audie Murphy
Once Upon a Time in the West
Blazing Saddles


----------



## Retired Spook (Nov 28, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I am a huge Western Fan.  Pretty sure I have seen about everyone ever made multiply times.
> 
> Anything with Audie Murphy
> Once Upon a Time in the West
> Blazing Saddles


Once Upon a Time in the West is a great movie - highly under-rated in my humble opinion - great characters.

I have Blazing Saddles but I consider it more of a comedy - funny as heck though - could never be made in today's snowflake social environment...


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2022)

I'll add a few that I didn't see mentioned . 
I get drawn into watching these when I see them on . 
1. Cheyenne Social Club . 
2. The Searchers 
3.Undefeated


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I'll add a few that I didn't see mentioned .
> I get drawn into watching these when I see them on .
> 1. Cheyenne Social Club .
> 2. The Searchers
> 3.Undefeated


I hate when that happens. You're planning on doing something. Next thing you know 2 hours have past. 

Chris

Not a movie, but I liked watching F-troop and The Wild West(not the Will Smith movie). 

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> You're planning on doing something. Next thing you know 2 hours have past.


Kind of like sitting here . Lol .


----------



## schlotz (Nov 28, 2022)

1. The Magnificent Seven - Yul Brynner
2. Many John Wayne favorites
3. The Good, The Bad & The Ugly


----------



## Retired Spook (Nov 28, 2022)

I know this will get me hated but John Wayne just never did anything for me - I think it was because when I was very young and a John Wayne movie was on the tube, and John drew and shot his 6-shooter at the ground, and killed a bad guy - it was just so fake that it turned me off to him, even at a young age.

But I loved Jeff Bridges in True Grit - I thought he and it was 10X better than the original.

No offense to anyone, just shootin' the breeze.

Hey - another great comedy western - City Slickers! Jack Palance was awesome!!!


----------



## negolien (Nov 28, 2022)

Any of em with Audie Murphy or Tom Selleck.. As a  side note if you didn't like the shootist we're gonna be fighting lol.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 28, 2022)

Aside from and hour or two of Gunsmoke nightly, keep these on DVD

Unforgiven
How the West Was Won
Silverado
Tombstone
Magnificent 7 (both)
Blazing Saddles
Every Clint Western
Quigley Down Under
Lonesome Dove


----------



## Retired Spook (Nov 28, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Aside from and hour or two of Gunsmoke nightly, keep these on DVD
> 
> Unforgiven
> How the West Was Won
> ...


All are great but I could watch Lonesome Dove a thousand times and always enjoy it! Gus was the greatest ever.

The only reason it is not one of my top 3 movies is because it was a mini-series, not a movie!  In fact - I am popping the DVD's in right now!

Have you ever watched Comanche Moon and/or Dead Man's Walk?


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> John Wayne just never did anything for me -


I liked him , but a lot of the success of his movies were supporting cast . Many times the same actors . 


Retired Spook said:


> another great comedy western -


Support your Local Sheriff . James Garner .


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 28, 2022)

Shakiest Gun in the West was a funny one


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 28, 2022)

Not a movie but a limited series.......1883. one of the best western shows I've ever watched


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Aside from and hour or two of Gunsmoke nightly, keep these on DVD


Gunsmoke, All in the Family and Mash were regulars on the boob tube at our house growing up. They were part of the four constants when we watched the tube. The forth was Chris get up and change the channel, or Chris adjust the rabbit ears. 

Chris


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 28, 2022)

I watched Shane (1953 movie) yesterday afternoon. Not one of my top 3, but I could see how it was the theme inspiration for MANY westerns that were filmed later.


----------



## Retired Spook (Nov 28, 2022)

Not a movie but has anyone here read Empire of the Summer Moon?

I'd love to see a very realistic movie made from that book...


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 28, 2022)

"Angel and the Badman"
"The Magnificent Seven"
"True Grit" (the one with John Wayne not the remake)
Never cared for the spaghetti westerns.....


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Nov 28, 2022)

This is a tough one.   I'll go with:


The Cowboys (John Wayne, Bruce Dern, and I only recently realized that John Williams wrote the score.
True Grit (I prefer the John Wayne version, but the remake with Jeff Bridges was also very good).
Either Open Range or The Magnificent Seven would be my third pick.

Blazing Saddles would be among my top 3 all-time favorite comedies.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2022)

6GRILLZNTN said:


> #1: Any Western with John Wayne.
> #2: Any Western with Clint Eastwood.
> #3: Any Western with Charles Bronson.
> 
> Dave





Retired Spook said:


> Another great one - Once Upon a Time in the West...
> 
> Henry Fonda was sinister as **** and Charles Bronson won the gunfight. Great movie.





okie sawbones said:


> *Modern:*
> Tombstone
> Open Range
> Unforgiven
> ...





bill ace 350 said:


> Unforgiven
> Hang 'em High
> Rooster Cogburn



All Of The Above!!!

Bear


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 28, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> Not a movie but has anyone here read Empire of the Summer Moon?
> 
> I'd love to see a very realistic movie made from that book...


That’s a pretty amazing book. It’d be a brutal movie to watch though!


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 28, 2022)

6GRILLZNTN said:


> #1: Any Western with John Wayne.
> #2: Any Western with Clint Eastwood.
> #3: Any Western with Charles Bronson.
> 
> Dave


All I can do is second this.

Jim


----------



## Retired Spook (Nov 28, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> That’s a pretty amazing book. It’d be a brutal movie to watch though!


"We like to think we ain't animals. Like we've evolved into something different. Prison teaches you we haven't. Forget bears and wolves, snakes and all that sh**. We're the meanest f***** thing on this planet." - Walker, Yellowstone Ranch Hand...


----------



## mr_whipple (Nov 28, 2022)

So many to pick from... I have antenna TV so I watch the Grit channel quite often and frequently!  I could watch The Outlaw Josey Wales everyday. True Grit with John Wayne is a classic, also Rooster Cogburn with Katherine Hepburn is a slice of Americana.  Favorite? Can't say but we live in the land of plenty so if you're spending a sick day on the couch you have no shortage of good stuff to pick from.
Now... Tombstone. I love that flick. I read an article years back about that movie... I think Shooting Times or what ever magazine I was subscribed to at the time. The point of the article was the lengths that the film makers went to be period correct in clothing, firearms, horse tack etc etc and they did well. Now the details surrounding the fight at the OK Corral is a bone of contention long since chewed to death so hey... let's not talk about Wyatt's Buntline special either.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Cody_Mack (Nov 28, 2022)

Tombstone
Pale Rider ("nuttin' like a good piece of hickory!")
Blazing Saddles

Rick


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 29, 2022)

Carbon1960 said:


> Cat Ballou LOL! Loved that movie.


It's a Classic IMO.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 29, 2022)

Movies:
1. Outlaw Josey Whales
2. Tombstone
3. Unforgiven


TV Show or Short Series:
1. Lonesome Dove (Duval, Tommy Lee Jones, Danny Glover, etc.)
2. 1883
    -(Pleasantly surprised by Tim McGraw and Faith Hill's acting which is drastically different compared to their mostly Pop-Country roots.  I enjoy real Country music, but really don't care for the Pop-Country style.)

3. Hell on Wheels


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 29, 2022)

Wow, so many good choices to try for only 3. I guess I'd have to pick the ones that I can watch over and over, though.

No particular order:
Silverado (All of the Western tropes crammed into one movie)
Quigley Down Under ("I said I didn't have much use for one. I didn't say that I don't know how to use one.")
The Quick and the Dead (Kinda goofy, but fun. Loved Gene Hackman chewing the scenery)
Little Big Man ("There is an endless supply of White Men. But there always has been a limited number of Human Beings")

Runners up:
The Searchers
The War Wagon
True Grit (Jeff Bridges)
Hang 'Em High
High Plains Drifter

Also loved John Wayne movies, but it's irked me that sometime in the 60's, the producers thought they had to cast whatever pop singer was charting at the time, I guess trying to bring in younger audiences. Now, hey, I don't mind Dean Martin turning up; at least he could act. But why were these dorks necessary?
Ricky Nelson
Frankie Avalon
Fabian
Bobby Vinton


----------



## tallbm (Nov 29, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> "We like to think we ain't animals. Like we've evolved into something different. Prison teaches you we haven't. Forget bears and wolves, snakes and all that sh**. We're the meanest f***** thing on this planet." - Walker, Yellowstone Ranch Hand...


That actor (who is really a singer songwriter named Ryan Bingham) is awesome! 

Yellowstone has such amazing music in the show because they originally consulted him to help with song selection, song direction, etc.

I'm fortunate enough to hear a majority of those songs and that style of actual country music where I'm located.  I'm glad the show gets to bring it to a more mainstream audience who can hear some real good music they never knew of since they are inundated with stuff that the pop-country music machine pushes down everyone's throat like basically everything Luke Bryan and bands like Florida Georgia Line and Little Big Town do haha :D


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 29, 2022)

tallbm said:


> That actor (who is really a singer songwriter named Ryan Bingham) is awesome!
> 
> Yellowstone has such amazing music in the show because they originally consulted him to help with song selection, song direction, etc.
> 
> I'm fortunate enough to hear a majority of those songs and that style of actual country music where I'm located.  I'm glad the show gets to bring it to a more mainstream audience who can hear some real good music they never knew of since they are inundated with stuff that the pop-country music machine pushes down everyone's throat like basically everything Luke Bryan and bands like Florida Georgia Line and Little Big Town do haha :D


We've seen Ryan Bingham 3x in concert!


----------



## fltsfshr (Nov 29, 2022)

The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
High Noon
Winchester 73
& for fun  Waterhole #3


----------



## DinnerIsComing (Nov 29, 2022)

Definitely not a traditional Western... more like a "Western" along the same line as "Blazing Saddles" is... 

I saw "A Million Ways to Die in the West" -- I'm chuckling to myself thinking about it again! Here's the IMDb link (it's on HBOMax now):

IMDb Link with a preview video


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 29, 2022)

DinnerIsComing said:


> Definitely not a traditional Western... more like a "Western" along the same line as "Blazing Saddles" is...
> 
> I saw "A Million Ways to Die in the West" -- I'm chuckling to myself thinking about it again! Here's the IMDb link (it's on HBOMax now):
> 
> IMDb Link with a preview video


That was hilarious.......get you a blue jay pecking and an ear nail!


----------



## normanaj (Nov 29, 2022)

Outlaw Josey Wales
Original True Grit
Hang'em High


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 29, 2022)

DinnerIsComing said:


> Definitely not a traditional Western... more like a "Western" along the same line as "Blazing Saddles" is...
> 
> I saw "A Million Ways to Die in the West" -- I'm chuckling to myself thinking about it again! Here's the IMDb link (it's on HBOMax now):
> 
> IMDb Link with a preview video


What else can you say but...  

Think I need to watch that one!

Ryan


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 29, 2022)

The one scene in Paint Your Wagon where Clint sings always makes me ask, "Why?" It slaps me right out of engagement with the plot. Thankfully it recovers nicely.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 29, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> We've seen Ryan Bingham 3x in concert!


Never seen him live but enjoy his music and the genre's he's a part of :)


----------



## Retired Spook (Nov 29, 2022)

tallbm said:


> That actor (who is really a singer songwriter named Ryan Bingham) is awesome!
> 
> Yellowstone has such amazing music in the show because they originally consulted him to help with song selection, song direction, etc.
> 
> I'm fortunate enough to hear a majority of those songs and that style of actual country music where I'm located.  I'm glad the show gets to bring it to a more mainstream audience who can hear some real good music they never knew of since they are inundated with stuff that the pop-country music machine pushes down everyone's throat like basically everything Luke Bryan and bands like Florida Georgia Line and Little Big Town do haha :D


You are very fortunate to have such great music on your airwaves.


----------



## Hijack73 (Nov 29, 2022)

Tombstone is one of my favorite movies - period.

One I didn't notice mentioned here yet is Dances With Wolves.  Is that a western?  I think it qualifies. 

Louis L'Amour is one of my favorite writers.  How the West Was Won is a great movie and usually books are adapted into movies, but he adapted that movie into a novel.  If you like audiobooks, some of his stuff is free on Audible.  

The Postman is kind of a western.  Check it out for a sleeper candidate.


EDIT: I see now that Dances With Wolves did get a vote earlier!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 29, 2022)

Hijack73 said:


> View attachment 649766
> 
> 
> Tombstone is one of my favorite movies - period.
> ...


Love Louis L'Amour! Have read a bunch of his books, but not all...some have been read more than once. 

Ryan


----------



## tallbm (Nov 29, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> You are very fortunate to have such great music on your airwaves.


I sure am.  There is a station called KHYI that plays that kind of stuff and other amazing music as well.  No sexy tractor songs on it and you can get bands and songs played years before the artist may ever make it big.

Heard lots of Tyler Childers, Chris Stapleton, Zac Brown Band, Brent Cobb, Chris Knight, etc. years before they got any notoriety or got enlisted to write songs for big name artists.  Also you will hear anything from Hank Sr. to Blue Grass to some relevant people out there breaking through today that are not normal mainstream Pop-Country :)

You can find KHYI the Range online and listen here for free:





						Listen Now - KHYI 95.3 The Range
					






					khyi.com
				




Enjoy it!


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 29, 2022)

tallbm said:


> I sure am.  There is a station called KHYI that plays that kind of stuff and other amazing music as well.  No sexy tractor songs on it and you can get bands and songs played years before the artist may ever make it big.
> 
> Heard lots of Tyler Childers, Chris Stapleton, Zac Brown Band, Brent Cobb, Chris Knight, etc. years before they got any notoriety or got enlisted to write songs for big name artists.  Also you will hear anything from Hank Sr. to Blue Grass to some relevant people out there breaking through today that are not normal mainstream Pop-Country :)
> 
> ...


Tyler Childers is our jam. Also really like Benjamin Tod and Arlo McKinley


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 29, 2022)

Also really enjoy this young fella. Saw him with Arlo earlier this year. John prines son also played. He wasn't as good as dad though


Sorry for the hijack 

 Retired Spook
 lol. I'm done now, back to westerns


----------



## tallbm (Nov 29, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Also really enjoy this young fella. Saw him with Arlo earlier this year. John prines son also played. He wasn't as good as dad though
> 
> 
> Sorry for the hijack
> ...



Hell yeah, that's the right kind of music! :D
Ok also done hijacking as well :D


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 29, 2022)

RS,
1. Shane
2.Good ,the bad and the ugly
3. Unforgiven


----------



## Retired Spook (Nov 29, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Hell yeah, that's the right kind of music! :D
> Ok also done hijacking as well :D


No skin off my back - a great tangent in my humble opinion!


----------



## Retired Spook (Nov 29, 2022)

tallbm said:


> I sure am.  There is a station called KHYI that plays that kind of stuff and other amazing music as well.  No sexy tractor songs on it and you can get bands and songs played years before the artist may ever make it big.
> 
> Heard lots of Tyler Childers, Chris Stapleton, Zac Brown Band, Brent Cobb, Chris Knight, etc. years before they got any notoriety or got enlisted to write songs for big name artists.  Also you will hear anything from Hank Sr. to Blue Grass to some relevant people out there breaking through today that are not normal mainstream Pop-Country :)
> 
> ...


Fantastic. Bookmarked. Thank you sir; that is some good music!


----------



## Retired Spook (Nov 29, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Also really enjoy this young fella. Saw him with Arlo earlier this year. John prines son also played. He wasn't as good as dad though
> 
> 
> Sorry for the hijack
> ...



No skin off my back I am enjoying the value-added!


----------



## Cody_Mack (Nov 29, 2022)

tallbm said:


> That actor (who is really a singer songwriter named Ryan Bingham) is awesome!
> 
> Yellowstone has such amazing music in the show because they originally consulted him to help with song selection, song direction, etc.
> 
> I'm fortunate enough to hear a majority of those songs and that style of actual country music where I'm located.  I'm glad the show gets to bring it to a more mainstream audience who can hear some real good music they never knew of since they are inundated with stuff that the pop-country music machine pushes down everyone's throat like basically everything Luke Bryan and bands like Florida Georgia Line and Little Big Town do haha :D


He he....


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 29, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> No skin off my back I am enjoying the value-added!


I love a good story told through music. Sadly music isn't music anymore but there is a big resurgence in folk country and bluegrass and I love it!


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 29, 2022)

Hijack73 said:


> EDIT: I see now that Dances With Wolves did get a vote earlier!


The extended version plugs ALL the plot holes that the editors created with the theatrical version. Might have to watch it again soon.


----------



## Buckeyedude (Nov 29, 2022)

Tombstone
Young guns ( I know it was horrible but yet a part of my youth)
Anything with Clint Eastwood.
The revenant if that counts
Tombstone again...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 29, 2022)

Buckeyedude said:


> Tombstone
> Young guns ( I know it was horrible but yet a part of my youth)
> Anything with Clint Eastwood.
> The revenant if that counts
> Tombstone again...


Did you see the size of that chicken???
 

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 29, 2022)

After a few beers I decided this will be my last hijack lol


In my defense it is a western song


----------



## Retired Spook (Nov 29, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> After a few beers I decided this will be my last hijack lol
> 
> 
> In my defense it is a western song



That was great.


----------



## Buckeyedude (Nov 29, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Did you see the size of that chicken???
> 
> 
> Ryan


Hey Chavez, how  come they ain't killing us?  
"Because we're in the spirit world asshole, they can't see us!"


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 29, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> That was great.


Yeah he's great. If you like this stuff join the "western af" and "gems on VHS" YouTube channels


----------



## Hijack73 (Nov 29, 2022)

Buckeyedude
 beat me to the spirit world one LMAO

I forgot about Young Guns.  Great tune by Bon Jovi too.

"Did you see the size of that cockadoodle [email protected] doo"

Edit - tune was from the sequel..... I'm old and forgot


----------



## tallbm (Nov 29, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> He he....
> 
> View attachment 649775


hahaha exactly :P


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 29, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> He'll on Wheels (all 5 seasons)
> Lonesome Dove
> Dances With Wolves
> Jeremiah Johnson
> ...


The only mention for Jeremiah Johnson. My all time best best movie.
My dad's last words to me were "watch your top knot!" I replied, " Yup, watch yourn." Then the phone was handed off.

I watch that movie every time I mess with leather or shoot and clean my black powder..


----------



## Cody_Mack (Nov 30, 2022)

tallbm said:


> I sure am.  There is a station called KHYI that plays that kind of stuff and other amazing music as well.  No sexy tractor songs on it and you can get bands and songs played years before the artist may ever make it big.
> 
> Heard lots of Tyler Childers, Chris Stapleton, Zac Brown Band, Brent Cobb, Chris Knight, etc. years before they got any notoriety or got enlisted to write songs for big name artists.  Also you will hear anything from Hank Sr. to Blue Grass to some relevant people out there breaking through today that are not normal mainstream Pop-Country :)
> 
> ...


Real music, real musicians, real instruments. Too bad the conglomerate record companies and media outlets won't give them a chance!

Rick


----------



## Retired Spook (Nov 30, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> Real music, real musicians, real instruments. Too bad the conglomerate record companies and media outlets won't give them a chance!
> 
> Rick


I detest corporate America and the stock market - they sucked the blood right out of this Country.


----------



## Cody_Mack (Nov 30, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> I detest corporate America and the stock market - they sucked the blood right out of this Country.


I haven't listened to commercial radio in about 20 years! Maybe a talk program occasionally. Same with commercial TV!


----------



## tallbm (Nov 30, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> Real music, real musicians, real instruments. Too bad the conglomerate record companies and media outlets won't give them a chance!
> 
> Rick


Yep.  That is why I'm lucky I have a radio station that plays the real stuff.  The Texas music scene has/had a considerable window to allow folks like that in so we can hear their great music and allows them to have some success.

The scene it's support has had better days, but it's still around which I'm very grateful for.  :)


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 30, 2022)

I gave up on radio years ago. Too many commercials and "cookie cutter" songs. I'm hooked on Sirius now.
For Country I like the "Y'alternative" station and "North Americana" is a good mix.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 30, 2022)

Tombstone
The Outlaw Josey Wales
The Magnificent Seven

Not really a western, but........The Mountain Men, and Jerimiah Johnson.
Gary


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 30, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> I gave up on radio years ago. Too many commercials and "cookie cutter" songs. I'm hooked on Sirius now.


Yep. I've had Sirius for 3 years now, and I'll never go back. Too bad they don't have a local traffic update station.


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 30, 2022)

Sort of to add my earlier gripe about stuffing singers into Westerns: 
_Pat Garrett and Billy the Kid _1973_, _which is a terrible Sam Peckinpah movie, and he didn't make many clunkers. Not only did he star a 36 year-old Kris Kristopherson as a teenage Billy, they also squeezed in Bob Dylan as a side character, for no particular reason, except he was Bob Dylan.


----------



## Plinsc (Nov 30, 2022)

Tough call
I grew up on John Wayne, Clint Eastwood, lots of tv shows, and Audie Murphy movies. 
 Mosey Wales has always been a favorite, The Searchers, Marshall Dillion for tv shows


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 30, 2022)

Sergio Leone only made like seven spaghetti westerns, but his closeup, time-freezing, tension-building style is stamped on each one. People love 'em or hate 'em. I'm on the love 'em side, but not in my top three. Once Upon a Time in the West came close, though.


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 30, 2022)

Anyone ever see _Rustler's Rhapsody_? It was a comedy take off of the old Tom Mix/Hopalong Cassidy movies, and put them into a modern perspective.


----------



## Retired Spook (Nov 30, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Sergio Leone only made like seven spaghetti westerns, but his closeup, time-freezing, tension-building style is stamped on each one. People love 'em or hate 'em. I'm on the love 'em side, but not in my top three. Once Upon a Time in the West came close, though.


I love Once Upon a Time in the West - sure it is dated and all that, but it is a great movie in my humble opinion.


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 30, 2022)

Winchester 73 
True Grit
Shane


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 30, 2022)

I can't believe nobody mentioned Back to the future Part III

Chris


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 30, 2022)

Trinity is top notch, then Josey Wales


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 1, 2022)

Plinsc said:


> Tough call
> I grew up on John Wayne, Clint Eastwood, lots of tv shows, and Audie Murphy movies.
> Mosey Wales has always been a favorite, The Searchers, Marshall Dillion for tv shows



Sounds like you have to see the movie "Sgt York"

Bear


----------



## Retired Spook (Dec 1, 2022)

tallbm said:


> I sure am.  There is a station called KHYI that plays that kind of stuff and other amazing music as well.  No sexy tractor songs on it and you can get bands and songs played years before the artist may ever make it big.
> 
> Heard lots of Tyler Childers, Chris Stapleton, Zac Brown Band, Brent Cobb, Chris Knight, etc. years before they got any notoriety or got enlisted to write songs for big name artists.  Also you will hear anything from Hank Sr. to Blue Grass to some relevant people out there breaking through today that are not normal mainstream Pop-Country :)
> 
> ...


I've been streaming the station pretty much non-stop since you posted the link - great station to say the least. I wish we had something on the airwaves like that around here.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 1, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds like you have to see the movie "Sgt York"
> 
> Bear


One of the greatest movies of all time.


----------



## Plinsc (Dec 1, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds like you have to see the movie "Sgt York"
> 
> Bear


That’s a great Gary Cooper movie! I liked Audie’s “To hell and back” also


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 1, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds like you have to see the movie "Sgt York"
> 
> Bear


Wasn't that a tv series in the late 50's, too? I was always more of a _Lone Ranger _guy. (Not a single movie of which has been even decent. You just can't replace Clayton Moore.)


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 1, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> I was always more of a _Lone Ranger _guy.


And Fury . Not Brad Pitt , the horse .


----------



## cutplug (Dec 1, 2022)

Speaking of Comedy. This is a take off of Gilligans Island gone western.


----------



## cutplug (Dec 1, 2022)

-edit- really bad!


----------



## tanglefoot (Dec 1, 2022)

THE OWTLAW JOSIE WALES
THE GOOD THE BAD AND THE UGLY
THE SHOOTIST


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 1, 2022)

What? No love for “Cowboys and Aliens?” Just kidding, it was horrible…


----------



## tallbm (Dec 2, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> I gave up on radio years ago. Too many commercials and "cookie cutter" songs. I'm hooked on Sirius now.
> For Country I like the "Y'alternative" station and "North Americana" is a good mix.


It's been years since I listened to Sirius but I think "Outlaw Country" was the good station I listened too.  I was so surprised to hear that the good local radio station I have here, had DJ's that started also doing work for "Outlaw Country".
Those DJ's song selection was always the best compared to some of the other DJ's but overall the station was good.

Keep listening to the good stuff! :)


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 2, 2022)

cutplug said:


> -edit- really bad!


I guess lightning didn't strike twice. I don't even remember that one.


----------



## BurntWeenie (Dec 2, 2022)

Blazing Saddles


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 2, 2022)

WaterRat said:


> What? No love for “Cowboys and Aliens?” Just kidding, it was horrible…


Yes it was. It's in my pile of "horrible movies that are ocassionaly fun to watch."


----------



## Cody_Mack (Dec 2, 2022)

Westworld?


----------

